# nrccs



## mikala21 (Aug 5, 2011)

my name is stefanie castaneda i am a certified coder i dont have much experience and i am looking for a coding job in san angelo texas.. if any one knows of any job openings please let me know.

thanks,
stefanie castaneda


----------



## Alicia Scott (Aug 5, 2011)

*Networking*

Good to see you on the networking site. Make as many connections as you can. This is a great place to also learn and ask questions when the arise after you are working.


----------

